# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Trąbka słuchowa, zatkanie ucha i słabszy słuch

## Paulinacccccc

Witam,
Od pewnego czasu mam problem z uchem. Jest zatkane, słabiej na nie słyszę, i czasem boli. Do tego doszły szumy w glowie. Laryngolog stwierdził, niedrożność trąbki słuchowej. Dostałam takie leki jak: Krople do nosa: Fanipos oraz Sudafed(tabletki). Niestety nie przynoszą rezultatów. Może to leczenie wymaga czasu, nie wiem. Ile leczy się taki przypadek?
Lekarz kazał mi udrażniać trąbki poprzez zatkanie nosa i dmuchanie, tak jakby przez uszy. To tez nie pomaga. One wtedy tylko się zatykają. Czy to o to chodzi, by wywołać w nich jakąkolwiek reakcje? Albo dmuchanie w specjalny balonik do udrażniania trąbek słuchowych. Strasznie mi to dokucza, tym bardziej, że za kilka dni wybieram się na koncert i boję się, że mi to zaszkodzi... Jest takie ryzyko? A może pomogłyby stopery do uszu? Proszę o pomoc. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## VeloN

Witaj, ja się męczę z tym samym przypadkiem już od sierpnia zeszłego roku lekarz też mi kazał wydmuchiwać przez uszy skończyło się na tym że w prawym uchu spowodowałem takie nadciśnienie że aż mi rozerwało i wciągneło błonę bębenkową do jamy bębenkowej i czeka mnie mnie operacja w uchu lewym coś mi naleciało do ucha kilka dni temu coś mi puściło i wyleciało ale to mi jeszcze bardziej przytłumiło słuch i dostaje nerwicy...:/ jeśli mogę coś doradzić to nie wydmuchuj powietrza mi raz powietrze uleciało przez lewe ucho (czyli wyrównało powietrze) jak nie robiłem nic, po prostu miałem katar poszedłem wysmarkać nos i nagle mi przeszło ale jak już chciałem drugie wyrównać wróciłem do punktu wyjścia chcesz to możemy razem o naszym problemie porozmawiać bo ta choroba mnie zmieniła miałem taki świetny słuch a teraz mam do dupy nawet mi się grać na konsoli nie chce....:/ właściwie to chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy z tego się wychodzi? czy teraz zawsze będę miał osłabiony słuch?  :Frown:

----------


## paulazzzz

Może za często wydmuchiwałeś to powietrze :Big Grin:  Nie wiem. Ja zaczełam teraz używać baloników OTOVENT tak mi poleciła laryngolog i tam pisze, żeby to robic 3 razy dziennie, nie cześciej. Lekarka powiedziała, że musi minąć troche czasu, żeby ucho doszło do siebie. Oby miała racje. Mnie też denerwuje ten przytepiony słuch. Tym bardziej, że moją pasją jest muzyka, gra na gitarze... Eh chyba bede musiała poszukać jeszcze innego laryngologa i przekonać się co o tym sądzi.

----------


## VeloN

tego to mi nie mówili akurat..... super... to cierpie przez własną głupote?:/ tylko ciekawe co ja mam teraz robić

----------


## Paulinacccccc

Wiesz, ja tak tylko napisałam. Nie sugeruje, ze to z tego właśnie powodu. A dużo słabiej słyszysz?

----------


## VeloN

no odkąd z tym lewym miałem wyciek to tak ale to nie był wyciek ropny czy od błony bębenkowej po prostu to co mi naleciało wyplyneło były takie małe bezbarwe plamki 3 noce z rzędu dostalem krople moze jest lekka poprawa bo nie wydmuchuje ani nic ale nie wielka

----------


## Paulinacccccc

Może po tej operacji, o której wspominałes bedzie ok :Smile:

----------


## VeloN

to mam na prawe mieć a tutaj mówiłem o problemie z lewym a ty jak tam?

----------


## Paulinacccccc

No u mnie raz lepiej, raz gorzej. Teraz przynajmniej nie jest cały czas zatkane, tylko są przerwy(dni), gdzie stabilizuje się. Może te baloniki mi pomagają. Ale i tak mam wrażenie, że na lewe ucho słabiej słyszę.

----------


## VeloN

mozliwe ja mam to samo...... głupie trąbki można sie wściec

Problemy trąbki Eustachiusza i powiązane infekcje ucha są jednymi z najbardziej powszechnych problemów widzianych przez lekarzy. Wiele osób chroniczne problemy regulacji ciśnienia ucha środkowego. Przyczyny wahają się od alergii na zbyt małych trąbek Eustachiusza (jak może dotknąć dzieci z zespołem Downa). Pacjenci ci często zauważyć przerywany pełnię ucha, ucho popping lub pękanie, łagodna utrata słuchu (tłumienie dźwięku), dzwonienie w uszach (szum w uszach), i / lub okazjonalnego słaba równowaga. Palenie jest związane z uszkodzeniem rzęsek że zamiatać wzdłuż śluz i resztki z przestrzeni ucha środkowego z tyłu nosa, gdzie może być wydalony. 

to by mi pasowało do drugiego ucha

----------


## Paulinacccccc

Dziś mam znów mega zatkane ucho. Chyba umówię się do laryngologa prywatnie, może będzie w stanie mi pomóc.. Sporo sie ostatnio naczytałam o płynie w uchu, który zalega. I moje objawy pasują, więc może to jest to.

----------


## VeloN

naprawdę ci współczuję powiem ciże nie mamy lekko... chodz mogło by być gorzej np szumy i gwizdy ciągle...:/ ja też jade w czwartek nniby to jest najlepszy szpital w Katowicach a konkretów u mnie żadnych poza tym że lewe mam teoretycznie zdrowe a mam teraz bardziej przytłumiony dźwięk a prawe mi na razie nie będzie tykać bo boi sie że po operacji mogę mieć gorzej perlak itd. więc siedze na dupie w miejscu ciągle zero konkretów:/

----------


## Paulinacccccc

Wczoraj byłam u laryngologa, wydałam kase i nie pomógł mi wcale.   Stwierdził, że wszystko jest ok. Robił badanie słuchu: "słuch masz piękny"!
A jak jestem w domu to dzwięki odbieram słabiej w lewym niz w uchu prawym, i ciagle mam uczucie zatkania.I właśnie szumy, jak jestem w hałasie to jeszcze ok, ale jak w ciszy to koszmar..... Już nie wiem co robić. Tak sie boje o ten słuch.. :Frown:   Bede szukać następnego lakarza, aż w końcu ktoś wyjaśni mi o co chodzi, bo chora psychicznie chyba nie jestem :Big Grin:  A może jednak pomyliłam działy na forum i powinnam pisać w tym na "p".... :Big Grin:

----------


## VeloN

u mnie jest to samo niby ucho prawe mam chore a nie narzekam na nie w ogóle a ucho lewe mam zdrowe a narzekam na nie bardziej niż na prawe... osłabił mi się ten słuch i wgl masakra i mi karzą nie panikować mówią że wymyślam i wgl.... nie wiem co mam już robić chodzę do najlepszej kliniki i co z tego jak nic ze mną nie robią

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochani jak wasze uszki? Ja też mam problem z lewym uchem. 5 dni temu się zatkało a po kolejnych 2 zaczęło piszczeć. Najpierw Dicortinef i Otrivin teraz (po 3 dniach) Curris i Nasometin 2*dziennie + dmuchanie po kropelkach... Czy to starczy czy można dodatkowo stosować krople do rozpuszczania woskowiny/ antybiotyk a może od razu zmienić lekarza? 
Zupełnie nie mam ochoty bawić się z tym tygodniami bo sezon nurkowy czas zacząć!  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i odetkało was w końcu? ja sie xmagam z tym samym problemem juz od marca. Miałem grype i po antybiotyku zatkalo mi uszy. Jeden lekarz stwierdzil zapalenie trabek a drugi wysiekowe zapalenie uzu. Brałem steryd 2 msc i sinupret biore do teraz cirrus z przerwami. Poprawiło mi sie na tyle ze sluch mam świetny bo na początku bylem gluchy. Ale uszy dalej sa zatkane, nie czuje w nich powietrza, przedmuchiwanie nie pomaga, a dodatkowo slysze tak dziwnie jakby nie uszami. Nie czuje fal dzwiekowych. wydaje mi się jakbym slyszal głową a moje uszy nie istniały. wiem ze to nie urojenie, bo miesiac temu ziewnalem i odetkalo mi sie ucho nagle tak glosno slyszalem odczułem ulgę, od razu inaczej mi się mówiło. Następnego dnia znowu mnie zatkalo, ale podczas przelykania przez kilka kolejnych dni odtykalo mi lewe na kilka sekund. po jakimś tygodniu przytkalo je znowu i tak sie mecze i truje tabletkami. Czasami wydaje mi sie ze moze mam jakis plyn w tych uszach bo jak je zatykam to mam taki szum w uszach Jak od wody, ale wg tympanometrii nic tam nie ma, co robić?

----------


## też zatkana

Witam
U mnie też od 1,5 mies podobne objawy. Któregoś dnia w czerwcu obudziłam sie i miałam przytkane lewe ucho. Miałam w domu krople do rozpuszczania złogów, więc je wkropiłam. Nie pomogło, więc poszłam do lek. ogóln., żeby mi pielęgniarka przepłukała. Ale lekarz stwierdził, że żadnego czopa tak nie ma, więc wysłał do laryng. Tam byłam już 3 razy. Miałam przedmuchiwane jakąś sprężarką powietrza, dostałam różne leki ogólnoustrojowe (wzmacniajace odporność, żelazo, p/alergiczne, fanipos do nosa, ostatnio nawet jakies super Vit z gr B). Miałam wpuszczany steryd specjalnym wziernikiem przez nos do trąbki, ale jak na razie niewiele to wszystko pomaga. Czasami poprawia się okresowo, ale czasami znienacka objawy wracają. A sa one b. upierdliwe - przytkanie ucha, szum-buczenie, gorsze słyszenie, zwłaszcza wysokich tonów, uczucie zaburzonego cisnienia w głowie, lekkie zawroty. Myślę juz o różnych choróbskach...

Ale trochę podnosi mnie na duchu fakt, że to częsty problem, czyli nie ja tylko jak hipochondryczka wszystko wyolbrzymiam. Mam nadzieje, że może w końcu samo przejdzie. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ehh... w zeszłym roku chodziłem po laryngologach z podobnym problemem. Przytłumiony dźwięk w prawym uchu.. buczenie szum - tak jakbym słyszał bicie serca. Jak idę spać*to kładę się na lewym boku bo dzięki temu mam ciszej i łatwiej zasnąć. Miałem jakieś*badanie nawet w specjalnej wyciszonej komorze - rzeczywiście jest trochę gorsze niż lewe, ale podobno "w normie".

Tylko problem jest taki, że mi to przeszkadza w normalnym życiu - rozmowie. Jakbym miał taki sam problem z lewym uchem to nie mógłbym się z ludźmi dogadać... a lekarze - w dupie to mają. Według nich jest ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znałazłem tą strone przez google, czytam i czytam...mam to samo. Zawsze w jednym uchu, efekt czasami ustepuje (nie całkowicie ale znacznie), czasami słychac piski, czasami szum a czasami jest świetnie. Nie jest to problem z woskowiną. 
Akurat teraz mam przeziębienie z katarem to się oczywiście nasiliło ale kurcze - drugie ucho zawsze ok niezależnie od kataru. 
Lekarz (lekarze) nic mądrego nie znaleźli, ich diagnozy od lat nic nie dają poza wydatkami na wątpliwej jakości leczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z przytykaniem trąbki słuchowej tylko w prawym uchu męczę się już od roku. Rok temu o podobnej porze (tj. październik, listopad) wszystko się zaczęło. Pewnego dnia obudziłam się z przytkanym prawym uchem. Oczywiście przeszłam parę badań m.in. audiometr zwykły i tympanometr, a także rtg zatok i noso gardła. Badania nic nie wykazały, a mnie jak się przytykało prawe ucho tak się przytyka, tylko latem miałam spokój. Nałykałam się również tabletek i napsikałam sobie do nosa różnych specyfików, ale najlepiej na mnie działa Xylogel, niestety nie można go długo stosować (tylko do 5 dni), ale mnie wystarcza stosowanie go przez 1 dzień by ucho odetkało. Tak więc polecam na tą przypadłość Xylogel, niestety nie eliminuje on przyczyny zatykania się ucha, która w dalszym ciągu pozostaje jedną wielką tajemnicą, tak więc niestety co jakiś czas problem powraca i wtedy w miarę szybko ratuje mnie Xylogel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry,

jest to Problem ktory leczony jest od 2009
operacyjnie w Bielefeld lub w Hannover 
tzw. Bielefelder Ballonkatheter minimalna 
operacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to minimalna operacja przy
Vollnarkose (pelnej narkozie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry jeszcze raz,

prosze z prawdzic w Internecie pod "Bielefelder Ballonkatheter"
Wymyslil te rodzaj leczenia Prof. Dr. med. Holger Sudhoff
najprawdopodobniej w Polsce tego sie jeszcze nie stosuje,
bynajmniej nic nie znalazlem na ten temat, dlatego lekarze
tej formy leczenia nie znaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Guest z 08.27.2014
A dlaczego przeszkadza Ci to w kontaktach z ludźmi?  Slyszysz to buczenie i szum cały czas czy tylko jak zatkasz ucho? Odczuwasz jakąś taką blokadę?  Ja tak właśnie mam w obu uszach to tłumienie, ale tylko jak sobie zatkam uszy. To mnie wykancza psychicznie i chociaz slyzze według badan dobrze to w porównaniu do tego jak słyszałem kiedyś jest to jakies 50 proc utraty sluchu. I właśnie odczuwam taka blokade i nie moge dogadac się z ludźmi normalnie wyslowic.. mam tak od marca i myślę juz nawet o tym zeby się zabic. Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego zycia. Nawet nikomu nie potrafię wyjasnic co mi jest. Czuje takie ograniczenie przez to.. jakbym byl kims innym. Czy macie podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile to Bielefender kosztuje i czy jest skuteczne? Masz jskies informacje na ten temat?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzien dobry,

w Niemczech to pokrywa ubezbieczalnia zdrowotna 
koszty to de factó dwa dni w szpitalu Hannover
"Medizinische Hochschule" Hannover lub w Bielefeld
"Bielefelder Klinik" nie wiem czy polskie ubezpieczenie
to pokryje, choc wedlug uni europejskiej powinien. Sprawdzie prosze
w internecie bezposrednio. Bardzo pomaga!! Zycze zdrowia
oraz powodzenia w leczeniu!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli Panstwo byscie chcieli sie
leczyc na ten Problem blizej Polski
to w Leipziger Klinik (klinika w lispku w schnodnich 
landach) podobno tez tym sie zajela.
Ja osobiscie zwlasnego doswiadczenia
polecam klinike w Hannover
"Medizinische Hochschule Hannover HNO
Abteilung pod prowadzeniem Prof. Dr. Lennarz"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli ale ktos chce bezposrednio
w Bielefeld tam gdzie ten system leczenia 
zostal wymyslony to w "Bielefelder
Klinik pod porwadzeniem Prof. Holger Sudhoff"

----------


## Kinolek ...

U mnie w prawym uchu jest jakby gorszy sluch... Jak usypiam to słysze bicie serca... albo jak cos gryze to nie da się zniesc hałasu... Po za tym jak zatkne palcem prawe ucho to słysze dobrze na lewe. A jak zatkne lewe to na prawe słysze gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cierpię na podobne dolegliwości już prawie dwa lata i mogę zasugerować tyle, że u mnie jest to na skutek przewlekłego zapalenia uch środkowego. Tyle od lekarza, a od siebie mogę dodać, że może to być powiązane z alergią pokarmowo-wziewną. Przy nasileniu objawów alergii mam większe problemy z uszami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja dopiero zaczełam leczenie na te dolegliwosci i juz nie moge wytrzyac a wy tu  piszecie ze leczycie sie dwa lata podziwiam was ja musze iść do psychologa bo nie daje rady napiszcie coć więcej o tej klinice w niemczech

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Wam,


też mam ten problem i ciągle płakać mi się chce  :Frown:  w ogóle tracę chęć do życia przez to. Wiem, że jestem niecierpliwa, ale tak dłużej się nie da  :Frown:  dużo zdrowia dla Was, oby Wam przeszło....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od tygodnia mam problem z prawym uchem. Zaczelo sie od zatkania, podczas choroby, bralam kropelki do nosa i pomagalo. Po jakimz czasie katar minal a obudzilam sie z okropnym bolem ucha, do tej pory boli i mam uczucie jak bym w srodku cos miala, ucho nie jest zatkane ani nie wycieka z niego zaden plyn. Gdy probuje wlozyc patyczek kosmetyczny boli i czuje ze jest spuchniete, poniewaz nie chce dalej wejsc.. Prosze jezeli ktos mial taki problem o pomoc. Jestem w ciezkiej sytuacji bo jestem w Holandii na wakacjach a nastepnie lece do Norwegii a tam nie mam ubezpieczenia, tylko w polsce, da sie to jakos wyleczyc "po domowemu"??

----------


## Indi

U mnie zaczęło się 1 kwietnia 2015. Akurat na Prima Aprilis. Po prostu miałam zatkane ucho, zatkało się chyba po prysznicu. Myślałam, że przejdzie, ale trzymało mnie tak, więc poszłam do lekarza, który stwierdził, że to woskowina i wykonał płukanie. Od razu minęło jak ręką odjął, ale w uszach zaczęło mnie dziwnie swędzieć. Tydzień było w porządku poza tym swędzeniem, potem zatkało się spowrotem. Poszłam więc do tego samego lekarza i otrzymałam jakiś lek, który miał niby pomóc na odetkanie trąbki eustachiusza, był do lek na alergię. Niestety po nim było jeszcze gorzej - dostałam takiego ciśnienia w obydwu uszach jakbym była cały czas na Mont Blanc. Wylądowałam na pogotowiu. Dostałam krople do nosa z solą i sterydowe. Brałam je kilka miesięcy. Między czasie odwiedzałam jeszcze różnych lekarzy w tym larygnologa. Zapisano mi dwa różne antybiotyki, miałam też robioną tomografię zatok. W zatokach wszystko w normie! Stan obecny to trzaskanie uszu przy ruchach szczęką i ziewaniu oraz co jakiś czas przytyka mi to prawe ucho. Boje się co będzie dalej. Lekarze wzruszają ramionami i sugerują, że muszę z tym żyć. Też mam z tego powodu ogromnego doła i depresję. Prawie codziennie chce mi się płakać, tak bym bardzo chciała znowu żyć jak dawniej. Jak macie podobne doświadczenia albo wiecie jak to wyleczyć to napiszcie do mnie: indi@poczta.onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ehh... w zeszłym roku chodziłem po laryngologach z podobnym problemem. Przytłumiony dźwięk w prawym uchu.. buczenie szum - tak jakbym słyszał bicie serca. Jak idę spać*to kładę się na lewym boku bo dzięki temu mam ciszej i łatwiej zasnąć. Miałem jakieś*badanie nawet w specjalnej wyciszonej komorze - rzeczywiście jest trochę gorsze niż lewe, ale podobno "w normie".
> 
> Tylko problem jest taki, że mi to przeszkadza w normalnym życiu - rozmowie. Jakbym miał taki sam problem z lewym uchem to nie mógłbym się z ludźmi dogadać... a lekarze - w dupie to mają. Według nich jest ok.


Ony sluch. Dwa lata temu mialam zakazenie krwi ktore poszlo do serca a potem zakrzepy poszly do mozgu I uszkodzily rozne nerwy np bardzo mi sie kreci w glowie doslownie jakbym byla na roller coaster caly czas. Lewa reka mi sie trzesie, mam problemy z chodzeniem wlasnie z powodu balansu, z mowieniem, prawa strona ciala nie czuje temperatury I w prawym uchu mam mocno przytepiony sluch ciagle szumienie I do tego to ucho bardzo zaczelo mnie bolec, tak kuc. Lekarz dal mi antybiotyki I przestalo na dwa tygodnie I zaczelo znowu bolec, jeszcze mocniej. Za tydzien ide do specialist, zobaczymy co mi powie. Dodam jeszcze ze mieszkam w Chicago i ide do amerykanskiego lekarza ktorzy podobno sa solidniejsi

----------


## Tomrdle K

Gdy miałem 19 lat zaczęły się moje problemy ze słuchem. Słyszałem tak jakby przez drzwi, dźwięki nie były czysty tylko takie przytłumione, słyszałem do tego szumy uszne (dzwonienie, szuranie). W dodatku objawy nasilały się i wylądowałem w szpitalu z diagnozą nagłego zagłuchnięcia, tam dostałem steryd w tabletkach (encorton bodajże), oraz dostawałem leki rozrzedzające naczynia krwionośne w mózgu (kroplówki), leżałem w szpitalu ok. 12 dni. Wypisali mnie nieznacznie poprawił mi się słuch. (nie wiedzieli co mi jest) Byłem na drugim roku technologii chemicznej. Po wyjściu ze szpitala miałem szumy uszne, nie zawsze słyszałem co mówią do mnie równieśnicy, tylko im przytakiwałem (traciłem chęci do życia). Dzwonienie było bardzo uciążliwe wręcz głośne. Nie miałem chęci na nic, zupełnie na nic, nic mi się nie chciało, mogłem leżeć pół dnia w łóżku, gdy normalnie przed tym "zagłuchnięciem" potrafiłem chodzić spać o 1 rano i o 6 już na nogach byłem  :Smile: . Miałem rezonans magnetyczny, tomografię zatok i nic to nie wykazało. Później na wiosnę objawy zmniejszyły się, czułem się lepiej, ale "to wciąż nie było 100% mojego zdrowia". Wiosnę następnego roku (2015) objawy nasiliły się znów, ponownie słyszałem dzwonienie w uszach, nic mi się nie chciało (zepsute wakacje, również zepsute przez te dolegliwości). Słyszałem szumy i pstryki w uszach tak jak wcześniej. 

W dodatku teraz, byle wiatr mnie przewiał i jeszcze gorzej słyszałem, byłem bardzo delikatny.

Poszedłem do lekarza rodzinnego zupełnie przez przypadek, bo objawy nasiliły się jeszcze bardziej, gdy zaziębiłem prawe ucho. Dostałem antybiotyk, coś do nosa i steryd Dexamethason (w tabletkach-2 tabletki dziennie). Po 2 dniach stosowania sterydu, zauważyłem olbrzymią równicę, zacząłem słyszeć tak jak wtedy gdy miałem 19 lat i nie byłem chory. Niestety nie można zbyt długo brać sterydu w tabletkach dodatkowo pobolewała mnie po nim głowa.

Po odstawieniu sterydu wszystko wróciło niestety do poprzedniego stanu. Poszedłem do laryngologa na kasę chorych, laryngolog dała mi steryd wziewny nasometin i Naxin czy coś takiego do płukania zatok i trąbek. Nie czułem w ogóle różnicy po stosowaniu tego sterydu przez 3 tygodnie (jedynie przez 2 dni czułem się lepiej). 

Następnie poszedłem do laryngologa prywatnie, dał mi budherin, erythromecini chloridum (na alergię chyba), neurovit, zalecił uprawiać sport i hartować się. Biorąc budherin miałem jeszcze bardziej zatkany nos, ten drugi lek erythromecini chloridum dawał mi ulgę (ale tylko w samym nosie, nie pomagał ma uszy). 
Miałem w dodatku problemy z koncentracją, byłem zaspany, miałem huśtawki nastrojów, problemy z pamięcią i bystrością umysłu. Będąc w pełni sił potrafiłem wykonywać zadania arytmetyczne na liczbach trzy cyfrowych w pamięci i byłem bardzo dobrym szachistą z pamięcią fotograficzną. Teraz nie miałem tych wszystkich umiejętności.

Ok. pół roku czytałem na temat swojego przypadku, analizowałem wszystko co tylko mogłem. W 2015 pomiędzy styczniem, a połową marca, mój stan uległ poprawieniu (byłem chory i przyjmowałem augumentin, zyrtec i fanipos). Zyrtec hamuje histaminę. Dawało mi to do myślenia.

Zimą 2015 roku brałem duże dawki witaminy C (3g dziennie witamina C od olimp {najlepiej przyswajalna}) dodatkowo Calcium C (wapń, uszczelnia błony komórkowe). Czułem nieznaczną poprawę.

8 stycznia 2016 roku analizowałem wszystko po kolei znalazłem przyczyny moich problemów z uszami:
-wzrost wagi (nadwaga powoduje wzrost histaminy, która powoduje obrzęk trąbek słuchowych i pojawienie się szmerów, oraz obniżenie słuchu)
-niewłaściwe odżywanie się, również powoduje nietolerancje histaminy, (w wakacje przed rozpoczęciem tego semestru akademickiego w którym to wszystko się zaczęło, nadużywałem alkoholu)
-alergia na kurz i pokarm (sam to wyłapałem dość nie dawno, alergię na indyka, ryż, bądź sos wczoraj)

Zacząłem brać probiotyk i czuję się obecnie dużo lepiej słuch wraca mi do poprzedniego stanu, w dodatku mam zamiar zastosować dietę antyhistaminową. Dużo produktów zawiera histaminę, a niektórę powodują wzrost jej wydzielania.

3 lata męczyłem z moimi dolegliwościami, teraz już wiem, że jestem na dobrej drodze do wyleczenia się i powrotu do normalnego życia.

Mam zamiar, również pobrać suplementy diety, które zwiększają ilośc DAO (substancja, która rozkłada histaminę). Mogę mieć jej niedobór. 

Dostałem teraz skierowanie do laryngologa, poproszę go o jakieś badania jelit, zawartości histaminy czy enzymu DAO. Dodam, że nie zawsze wychodzi, że jest nadmiar histaminy w badaniach, wtedy może być niedomiar enzymu.

Dieta i zdrowy styl życia to jest najważniejsze.

----------


## radzian

Jaki probiotyk stosujesz ?

----------


## Relaxis

Witam
10dni temu obudziłem się z szumem w lewym uchu. Po pięciu dniach poszedłem do laryngologa, diagnoza zapchana trąbka słuchowa, zapisał Pronasal i Sudafed, badanie słuchu: idealny. Niestety Sudafed nie powinno się brać przy nawet lekkim przeroście gruczołu krokowego o czym nie wspomniał Lary. Poszedłem do Larego jeszcze raz, a on, że to ja powinienem powiedzieć o przeroście... typowe przerzucanie winy. Mimo wszystko kazał brać ,ale reakcja była nieciekawa, więc nie biorę. Dwa dni biorę Doxycykline na własną rękę, aby  spróbować pozbyć się wszystkich infekcji. 2x miałem zapalenie ucha lewego i obawiam się, że może też mam. Może być tzw. ukryte i bezobjawowe. Dam znać czy pomogło. Ucho 2x przetkało się w ciągu dnia, aż do położenia się spać i niestety rano to samo. Wczoraj w ciągu dnia powoli odpuszczało , wieczorem było znacznie lepiej, ale w nocy aż wybudziło, szumy i piski. Wiadomo , spać się nie dało, a rano szum i delikatny pisk. 

Moje wnioski :
- tak jak u niektórych wszystko zaczęło się po przebudzeniu.
- może powodem jest nadmierna wilgoć w powietrzu i zimno na wiosnę i jesień, co pobudza katar i łatwo o przewianie.
- od zawsze mam lekki katar, więc może od alergia np. na kurz.
- 2x nagła poprawa na 90%
- Pronasal raz pomógł i odetkało 80%.

Jeśli ktoś wyleczył niech napisze jak i czym.... bo nie da się żyć z tak męczącą dolegliwością.

----------


## Relaxis

Witam
10dni temu obudziłem się z szumem w lewym uchu. Po pięciu dniach poszedłem do laryngologa, diagnoza zapchana trąbka słuchowa, zapisał Pronasal i Sudafed, badanie słuchu: idealny. Niestety Sudafed nie powinno się brać przy nawet lekkim przeroście gruczołu krokowego o czym nie wspomniał Lary. Poszedłem do Larego jeszcze raz, a on, że to ja powinienem powiedzieć o przeroście... typowe przerzucanie winy. Mimo wszystko kazał brać ,ale reakcja była nieciekawa, więc nie biorę. Dwa dni biorę Doxycykline na własną rękę, aby  spróbować pozbyć się wszystkich infekcji. 2x miałem zapalenie ucha lewego i obawiam się, że może też mam. Może być tzw. ukryte i bezobjawowe. Dam znać czy pomogło. Ucho 2x przetkało się w ciągu dnia, aż do położenia się spać i niestety rano to samo. Wczoraj w ciągu dnia powoli odpuszczało , wieczorem było znacznie lepiej, ale w nocy aż wybudziło, szumy i piski. Wiadomo , spać się nie dało, a rano szum i delikatny pisk. 

Moje wnioski :
- tak jak u niektórych wszystko zaczęło się po przebudzeniu.
- może powodem jest nadmierna wilgoć w powietrzu i zimno na wiosnę i jesień, co pobudza katar i łatwo o przewianie.
- od zawsze mam lekki katar, więc może od alergia np. na kurz.
- 2x nagła poprawa na 90%
- Pronasal raz pomógł i odetkało 80%.

Jeśli ktoś wyleczył niech napisze jak i czym.... bo nie da się żyć z tak męczącą dolegliwością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie mam podejrzenie że to wynik wprowadzanych do(w szczególności do laptopów) działających na niekorzyść posiadaczy nielegalnych "windowsów" Można było by przeprowadzić taki test tu "ilu z nas mających ten problem z prawym szumiącym uchem -używa laptopa z nielegalnym windowsem" -to nie zabawne ale czemu nie sprawdzić? .W końcu to "nie normalne " posiadania choroby ,której nie może zdiagnozować lekarz .Może to właśnie nieprzewidziana konsekwencjami malwersacja .?Zauważyłem ,to podczas używania nielegalnego windowsa podczas pracy procesora wiatraka i dziwnego zachowania programów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałem dodać,że chodzi mi o program degradująco szpiegujący:-)

----------


## PAJĄK

Zgadzam sie z kolegą wyżej ze nadwaga ma coś wspólnego z takimi objawami zła dieta jestem tego przykładem :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Relaxis

Jak pisałem wcześniej na początku stwierdzono zatkanie lewej trąbki słuchowej, zaczęło się po 4.lut i zwiększało się, aż do kiepskiego słuchu, 
Laryngol przypisał coś na katar i czekać... hehehe medycyna XIX wieku hmmm, krople czasami pomagały... po miesiącu poprawa słuchu w 99%, 
 ale pozostał szumopisk, który zmienia natężenie.. doszedł lekki szumoświerszczyk w prawym... 
 na własną rękę wziąłem antybiotyk Clindamicin 7dni, trudno powiedzieć czy pomógł ale pewne objawy zniknęły... 
 Na wszelki wypadek lepiej "przeczyścić" organizm antybiotykiem , może lepiej Doxycykliną


Moje rady:
- przy zatkaniu trąbki unikać chodzenia zimą , jesienią, w wietrzną i wilgotną aurę !!!
- chodzić z watą w uszach/ stopery zbyt odcinają od otoczenia... możesz nie usłyszeć nadjeżdżającego auta....
- kąpać się tylko wieczorem , przyczyną u mnie mogła być poranna kąpiel i wyjście zimą na dwór
- czapka na całe uszy!, szalik osłaniający szyję, dobry jest wysoki i przylegajacy do szyi kołnierz od polaru.
- nie wsłuchiwać się w szumy bo można dostać kota... najlepiej włączyć ulubioną muzykę, ale nie za głośno
- rozluźniać i odpuszczać napięcia i mięśnie śródczaszkowe i szczęki, kręgi szyjne, mięśnie twarzy/ z każym wydechem głębiej....dopuszczaj i odpuszczaj... relax pls/ to musi stać się nawykiem.
- mimo wszystko trzeba być pogodnym i staraj się być w miarę zrelaksowanym :Smile:  stres osłabia system immunologiczny 
 - SEN tu jest nasz mega problem... osobiście rozluźniam się jak pisałem i wówczas szumopiski prawie znikają do zera. Jest to bardzo trudne i czasami nie możliwe.
 Niestety w czasie snu wraca szumopiski . Ciekawe, że budzi np. o4.00 i zaczyna właściwie narastać od zera.... wówczas bardzo trudno wyluzować się, bo przecież chcesz i musisz zasnąć.
- kup sobie stopery woskowe ,bo idelanie przylegają do uszu / nie wpycha ile sie da, tylko ulep sobie takie płaskie miseczki/ wówczas można w nich spać... sam dojdziesz jakie mają być i kiedy pomagają. 
Wkładaj stopery do obu uszu, bo szumy z obu uszu nakładają się wzajemnie i jakby oszukują mózg.

 - czasami szumopiski odpuszczają po zrelaksowaniu w 95%, trwa to stopniowo z godzinę lub dwie, ale niestety podczas snu wszystko wraca... hmm
- męczę się już 3 miesiące... bywa, że mam doła, ale nie poddam się... trzeba spróbować uzdrowić się spokojem wewnętrznym i nie tracić nadziei... :Smile: 
- możesz spróbować mantry /jednocześnie jest to taka prosta autosugestia/, która odcina myśli od problemu, mów sobie np." to mija, to mija, to mija ... " i relaksuj się , jednocześnie odpuszczaj napięcia ciała jak opisałem/

 Ps. Nikt nie wie co jest powodem szumopisków za którymi nie stoją chroby, jest wiele teorii.. u mnie chyba z powodu napięć i stresu przy zapchanej trąbce słuchowej.
 Nadmierne emocje i życiowy pośpiech... na szczęście nie muszę rano wstwać, więc mogę dospać.

zostawiam swój e-mail, chętnie porozmawiam i może coś doradzę... solar_system@o2.pl
 Mariusz lat 50

----------


## sosna25

Nie wiem czy ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda .Być może poprzednie wpisy o tak długiej dacie są wynikiem wyleczenia . 
Mam podobny problem .
2 tygodnie temu obudziłam się z zatkanym uchem . Wcześniej przez wiele tygodni nie przechodziłam żadnej infekcji ,kataru , bólu gardła itp.Ucho całkowicie zatkane ,poczucie tysiąca waty i szumy z piskiem. Następnego dnia udałam się do laryngologa który stwierdził że jest wspaniale i zaprasza mnie na badanie słuchu ( które również wyszło idealnie) Zalecenie ćwiczenia aby ucho udrożnić siłą powietrza i kropelki do noska. Kolejny lekarz po 4 dniach .Stwierdził zapalenie trąbki słuchu . Zalecił sterydy do nosa i tabletki na alergie ,które po 4 dniach nic nie pomogły. SOR wizyta niedzielna ,stan ucha bez zmian . Zamiana leku doustnego na zamiennik ,abym się lepiej czuła. Zalecenie –kupić specjalistyczne balony i dmuchać.
Czwarty lekarz polecony przez znajomą . Dość szczegółowe badanie i stwierdzenie – to nie trąbka jest przyczyną lecz zapalenie wewnątrz ucha .Prawdopodobnie obrzęk w uchu środkowym . Zresztą tak też czuję ,jakby ucho było opuchnięte od środka ,wypełnione wodą ,watą …
Dostałam sterydy doustne ENCORTON w dużej dawce przez 3 tyg. Zażywam od tygodnia i nie czuję efektów. Tak jakbym zażywała placebo. 
Nie wiem już co robić. Sterydy mam brać przez najbliższe jeszcze 2 tyg. Zmniejszając dawkę . 
Ucho nadal zatkane ,czuję ucisk . Piski i szumy . 
Jeśli ktoś się wyleczył z tego to bardzo proszę o wskazówkę co robić.

----------


## uszatka89

sosna25 jak stan Twojego ucha? Mi w tamta sobotę zapchało się lewe ucho i mam tak do dzis plus oczywiscie szum. 
Byłam u laryngologa stwierdził tylko lekko wciągniętą błonę bębenkową (niedrożność trąbki) czuje ciagle jak cos scieka mi po gardle....dostalam krople do nosa steryd.... Boje sie ze nie pomoze i ze to co powaznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czesc. ktos sie wyleczyl?
mam podobnie, cisnienie w uchu z rana, niedosluch przez kilka godzin. Od miesiąca.
Lekarze nie wiedzą co to. 
Ile to potrwa?

----------


## uszatka89

Mi trochę lepiej. Już tak bardzo nie szumi mi w tym uchu. Niby już nie jest zatkanie, ale czasem na chwilę się przytka. Być może jest to związane z tym że spływa mi ciągle jakąś wydzielina. Może to przewlekle zapalenie zatok lub alergia. Słyszę dobrze....Ale wkurza mnie to przytykanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja używam nielegalnego oprogramowanie  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siemanko, mam ten sam problem co wy chodzi mi o zatkane prawe ucho co doprowadza mnie do nerwicy mam już ten problem od ok pół roku, wyglądało to tak, że byłem na nartach na Słowacji i naturalnie miałem katar, gdy nagle poczułem ból i pisk w tym uchu, na drugi dzień ból przeszedł, ale uczucie zatkanego ucha nie przeszło, aż do dziś.

----------


## uszatka89

Dostałam kataru i wszystkie objawy mi wróciły. Masakra czy ktoś to wyleczyl ? Może to jest jakaś powazniejsza sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam ten sam problem i nie mam pojęcia co robić, trzeba znaleźć jakiegoś dobrego laryngologa, który się z tym upora. Słyszałem też, że drenaż ucha może pomóc.

----------


## uszatka89

Drenaż ucha  to dopiero kiedy tam zbierze się płyn a to już wysiekowe zapalenie ucha....które z kolei budzi podejrzenie nowotworu a Tobie też scieka wydzielina po gardle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mi ścieka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co gorsza miałem zatkane tylko jedno ucho i dawałem sobie rady a wczoraj zatkało mi się drugie i nie daje rady psychicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może odezwij się do mnie na maila angelajak@wp.pl będzie łatwiej. Napisz jakie dokładnie masz objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi już długo splywa jakąś wydzielina. Miesiąc temu obudziłam się i ucho było jakby zatkane, ale slyszlam dobrze. Do tego był straszny szum w tym uchu. Po tygodniu poszłam do laryngologa. Szybko mnie zbadał i przepisał steryd metypred. Po tym było w sumie lepiej. Teraz dostałam kataru....i wszystko wróciło... szum i czasem przytykanie.

----------


## sosna25

Dawno nie pisałam .
Wiec tak . Po kuracji sterydem doustnym  sytuacja uległa poprawie. Ja miałam na tyle złą sytuację że prawie doszło u mnie do paraliżu prawej strony twarzy ( obszar oka prawego i ust) .Wszystko z winy poprzednich lekarzy którzy leczyli mnie słabymi kroplami do nosa sterydowymi i lekami na alergie. Doustne pomogły. Uczucie zatkanego ucha minęło ,ale nie do końca niestety . Po 3 tygodniach leczenia zastosowano u mnie leczenie: steryd do nosa Pronasol , i lek na alergie Delortan . Te leki miałam brać przez miesiąc . Ale nadal odczuwałam że ucho jest lekko zatkane ,a że mój lekarz poszedł na urlop udałam się do lekarza rodzinnego po kolejne opakowania . Jeśli nie wezmę tych leków nadal zatyka mi ucho . Po nich czuję że wydzielina spływa mi do gardła , czyli coś jest na rzeczy , coś nadal zbiera się w uchu. 
Wszystkie wyniki od samego początku miałam idealne i są takie nadal . 
Cały czas jestem pełna obaw co dalej. Przecież nie będę miesiącami truć się sterydami . Co gdy dostanę zwykły katar ? Sytuacja znów może być katastrofalna . 
Mam pewną teorie . Wszystkie objawy wskazują na zapalenie ucha wewnętrznego. Podejrzewam że mógł to spowodować wirus lub tak jak w moim przypadku możliwość przewiania ucha . Co dalej … W uchu zbiera się płyn ,dlatego odczuwalny jest ucisk w uchu i dźwięk pisków i szumów . 
Cały stan zapalny jest w środkowej części ucha , dlatego też sam bębenek nie wskazuje stanu zapalnego , bo problem jest w środku ucha. Sam słuch jest nienaruszony , ciśnienie ucha idealne , a wszystko dzieje się daleko daleko w uchu. 
To mój adres 25asia3@wp.pl
Łatwiej mi się kontaktować przez @ .

----------


## sosna25

Dawno nie pisałam .
Wiec tak . Po kuracji sterydem doustnym  sytuacja uległa poprawie. Ja miałam na tyle złą sytuację że prawie doszło u mnie do paraliżu prawej strony twarzy ( obszar oka prawego i ust) .Wszystko z winy poprzednich lekarzy którzy leczyli mnie słabymi kroplami do nosa sterydowymi i lekami na alergie. Doustne pomogły. Uczucie zatkanego ucha minęło ,ale nie do końca niestety . Po 3 tygodniach leczenia zastosowano u mnie leczenie: steryd do nosa Pronasol , i lek na alergie Delortan . Te leki miałam brać przez miesiąc . Ale nadal odczuwałam że ucho jest lekko zatkane ,a że mój lekarz poszedł na urlop udałam się do lekarza rodzinnego po kolejne opakowania . Jeśli nie wezmę tych leków nadal zatyka mi ucho . Po nich czuję że wydzielina spływa mi do gardła , czyli coś jest na rzeczy , coś nadal zbiera się w uchu. 
Wszystkie wyniki od samego początku miałam idealne i są takie nadal . 
Cały czas jestem pełna obaw co dalej. Przecież nie będę miesiącami truć się sterydami . Co gdy dostanę zwykły katar ? Sytuacja znów może być katastrofalna . 
Mam pewną teorie . Wszystkie objawy wskazują na zapalenie ucha wewnętrznego. Podejrzewam że mógł to spowodować wirus lub tak jak w moim przypadku możliwość przewiania ucha . Co dalej … W uchu zbiera się płyn ,dlatego odczuwalny jest ucisk w uchu i dźwięk pisków i szumów . 
Cały stan zapalny jest w środkowej części ucha , dlatego też sam bębenek nie wskazuje stanu zapalnego , bo problem jest w środku ucha. Sam słuch jest nienaruszony , ciśnienie ucha idealne , a wszystko dzieje się daleko daleko w uchu. 
To mój adres 25asia3@wp.pl
Łatwiej mi się kontaktować przez @ .

----------


## biegacz

Miałem podobny problem, nawet dzieci się ze mnie śmiały, że nie dosłyszę i zacząłem szperać w internecie jakiegoś rozwiązania. Znalazłem stronę sluch.net i zdecydowałem się zamówić aparat bo były dość niedrogie i wszystko świetnie wytłumaczone, to załatwiło problem i teraz nie mam problemu  :Smile:

----------


## sosna25

Polecam lampę BIOPTRON. Jestem po 8 naświetlaniach ucha i jest spora różnica . Sesja 10 naświetleń to koszt 50zł i jak poprosicie to lampa obejmie nawet zatoki przynosowe . 
Po lampie zalegająca wydzielina prawie znikła , ucho już mniej zatkane. 
Poczytajcie o tym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Wszystkich Cierpiących
Podobnie jak Wy od roku mam okresowo zatkane ucho. Czuję ucisk, szum, buczenie, czasem mam wrażenie, ze woda mi się wlała w ucho. Wtedy odbieram dźwięki jako piski. Moj problem dotyczy prawego ucha. 
Byłam już u kilku specjalistów laryng. nawet leżałam w szpitalu bo do zatkanego ucha doszły lekkie zawroty głowy. Podejrzenie to choroba Meniera. W grudniu idę na oddział do Kajetan po ostateczną diagnoze. Myślę,że u was moze być to samo ale nie życze bo tego się nie leczy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## sosna25

Wiem o czym piszesz .Moja koleżanka choruje na chorobę Meniera.
Straciła słuch w ciągu paru godzin .W tej chwili słuch jest tylko w 20% i nosi aparat .
Jeśli mogłabym coś doradzić. 
Pilnuj słuchu .Jeśli odniesiesz wrażenie że nie słyszysz dobrze , od razu nawet prywatnie udaj się do laryngologa po skierowanie do komory. W innym wypadku stracisz słuch. Tak było w przypadku mojej koleżanki .Gdyby udała się do komory nie miałaby uszczerbku na słuchu. 
Jeśli chodzi o zawroty głowy ... Niestety objaw zawrotów głowy może świadczyć o tej chorobie . W Gdańsku jest lekarz który radzi sobie z tym objawem . Niestety zabieg jest bolesny , ale pomaga.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie . Jest lepiej ,ale... dostałam skierowanie na TK . więc zobaczymy co tam siedzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany92

Ja mam gorzej bo w obu uszach, w marcu będą trzy lata nieustannego zatkania. Również po zapaleniu, sterydy nie pomoglyy. Moje życie to porazka odkad tak mam, nie chce mi się żyć, pracowac, kontakty spoleczne sa na poziomie 0, jestem zupełnie innym człowiekiem zakompleksionym ktory boi sie odezwac. To naprawdę tragiczna przypadlosc  :Frown:  niech ktos powie jak to wyleczyc mam depresje z tego powodu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktoś chciał pogadać o tym problemie, albo wymienić sie doświadczeniami to zostawiam maila
xliamg92@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
tak czy tam wasze odpowiedzi i widzę, że nie jestem sam z tym problemem. Objawy ma podobne jak większość z was. Jedna Pani laryngolog powiedziała mi że mój problem tkwi w spuchniętych trąbkach słuchowych. Jak obrzęk się zmniejsza to słuch jest lepszy, a jak puchną to głuchnę. Zacząłem na własną rękę łykać leki ogólnodostępne na alergię. Zauważyłem, że jest lepiej, przynajmniej zaczynam wyraźniej słyszeć. Wydaj mi się że w większości z nas problem jest na tle alergicznym, który został wywołany przez jakieś leki które wcześniej łykaliśmy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja dostałem metmin  + jakiś krem pimfocort- nie wiem , kremu nie biore bo nie mam zapalenia ucha, metmin używam + otrivin i raz ucho się odblokuje , a raz nie . Byłem 3 razy u innego laryngologa, każdy przepisuje co innego , więc wychodzi na to , że nikt nie wie o co chodzi  :Wink:  Wgl czytałem o tym metminie i nic nie jest napisane , że używa się go na zatkane ucho .

----------


## irenka44

W sieci można w niezłej cenie znaleźć profesjonalny inhalator Pro Sanity. Warto poczytać na jego temat. To co mogę powiedzieć poza tym co się znajduje w opisach online to fakt, że łatwo i szybko się sprzęt czyści. Akurat jeśli chodzi o inhalatory to higiena jest bardzo ważna, trzeba je po każdym użyciu porządnie oczyścić, a tutaj idzie to wyjątkowo sprawnie.

----------


## Sebastian Reg

Jaka to lampa Bioptron. Jakiś konkretny model. Czy po prostu każda lampa Bioptron?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sie boje jakiekolwiek aerozole brać, budherin mi pomógł ale na jeden dzień, pary razy ucho mi się odblokowalo ale na krotko. Potem przestal pomagac i to bylo początki choroby. Mnie to tak denerwuje ze juz nie wiem nawet dalem sobie nos pokroic bo lekarz wmowil ze to może być od przegrody, g..owno prawda, masa komplikacji, zaluje tej operacji a nic nie jest lepiej. Kilka dni temu minely 3 lata z zatkanymi uszami, trace nadzieję. Nikt mnie nie rozumie i nie mam sily by cos z tym zrobić. Moje życie to wegetacja od tego czasu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W lewym uchu odczuwam charakterystyczne CYKANIE. Próbuję "dmuchać uchem". Dziękuję, bo doczytałam że można tylko trzy razy dziennie. Wcześniej dmuchałam "ile wlezie". Trochę martwię się ciśnieniem w oczach bo mam jaskrę. Myślę, że to chyba nie zaszkodzi zbytnio moim oczom.

----------


## agamodel@op.pl

A jaki jest czas powrotu do zdrowia po tym zabiegu?
Pozdrawiam






> Dzien dobry,
> 
> jest to Problem ktory leczony jest od 2009
> operacyjnie w Bielefeld lub w Hannover 
> tzw. Bielefelder Ballonkatheter minimalna 
> operacja.

----------


## ziben47

Ja zmagałem się z zatkanym kanałem słuchowym 8 m-cy. Niestety główny problem tkwi w niedouczonych lekarzach.
Zlecają setki badań tymponografy cuda niewidy a poprawy brak, drogie kropelki wmawianie alergii wymyślanie różnych chorób byle nie okazać swojej niewiedzy. Po zawiedzeniu się na młodych "zdolnych" postanowiłem szukać lekarza starego który pomięta jeszcze medycynę z przed ery musisz kupić bo nic z tego.Znalazłem - lekarz ok 80 tki życzliwy i rzeczowy. Po zaglądnięciu do ucha powiedział mi wszystko to samo bez innych badań co poprzedni (błona wciągnięta bez refleksu, chyba blada(już nie pamiętam)Zalecił na recepcie Polcoltoron 4mg tabletki rozkruszyć w moździerzy przedzielić na pół i wciągać mocno do jednej i drugiej dziurki rano i po południu max do 16 . I tak przez 3 tygodnie (regularnie) po kuracji uczucie zatkania minęło ale były jeszcze delikatne trzaski przy połykaniu po 2 m-cach poszedłem na kontrolę - błona nie była już wciągnięta i pojawił się refleks. Powiedział jeszcze że jeżeli by po tym nie przeszło to stosuje się od wiosny szczepionkę z żywych wirusów.

----------


## ziben47

> Ja zmagałem się z zatkanym kanałem słuchowym 8 m-cy. Niestety główny problem tkwi w niedouczonych lekarzach.
> Zlecają setki badań tymponografy cuda niewidy a poprawy brak, drogie kropelki wmawianie alergii wymyślanie różnych chorób byle nie okazać swojej niewiedzy. Po zawiedzeniu się na młodych "zdolnych" postanowiłem szukać lekarza starego który pomięta jeszcze medycynę z przed ery musisz kupić bo nic z tego.Znalazłem - lekarz ok 80 tki życzliwy i rzeczowy. Po zaglądnięciu do ucha powiedział mi wszystko to samo bez innych badań co poprzedni (błona wciągnięta bez refleksu, chyba blada(już nie pamiętam)Zalecił na recepcie Polcoltoron 4mg tabletki rozkruszyć w moździerzy przedzielić na pół i wciągać mocno do jednej i drugiej dziurki rano i po południu max do 16 . I tak przez 3 tygodnie (regularnie) po kuracji uczucie zatkania minęło ale były jeszcze delikatne trzaski przy połykaniu po 2 m-cach poszedłem na kontrolę - błona nie była już wciągnięta i pojawił się refleks. Powiedział jeszcze że jeżeli by po tym nie przeszło to stosuje się od wiosny szczepionkę z żywych wirusów.


ps tabletki brałem 2 jedną rano (rozkruszoną i przedzieloną na pół połowa do jednej dziurki połowa do drugiej) drugą po południu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ps tabletki brałem 2 jedną rano (rozkruszoną i przedzieloną na pół połowa do jednej dziurki połowa do drugiej) drugą po południu


Mam ten sam problem. Już nie wytrzumyje, czuje się okropnie w środku a nikt mi nie wierzy bo na zewnatrz nic nie widać! Czy mogę wiedzieć co to byl za lekarz? I gdzie on przyjmuje? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ps tabletki brałem 2 jedną rano (rozkruszoną i przedzieloną na pół połowa do jednej dziurki połowa do drugiej) drugą po południu


I odetkało Ci całkiem? Pomogło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wierze w to co pisze ale pomoglo mi odstawienie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych jeszcze miesiac temu 90% czasu mialam zatkane uszy teraz 95% czasu mam je odetkane to cud

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak ktos nie bierze tabletek? Pomozcie bo wysiadam psychicznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Antykoncepcja, napisz proszę jakie to byly tabletki, sprawdzę sklad i jakie mialas objawy ile czasu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Antykoncepcja, napisz proszę jakie to byly tabletki, sprawdzę sklad i jakie mialas objawy ile czasu?



W lutym 2017 roku zaczęłam brać Vibin mini i pamiętam ze już w maju/czerwcu narzekałam na zatykające się uszy. Vibin brałam do listopada i zmieniłam na Axia Conti, które brałam do marca 2018. Od marca brałam Daylette i w lipcu przestałam brać. Zmiany tabletek wynikały ze spadku libido ale przy okazji z uszami też nic się nie zmieniało. W maju 2018 zauważyłam, że w 4 dniowej przerwie między opakowaniami uszy jakoś rzadziej i znośniej mi się zatykają. Postanowiłam zaprzestać brania jak tylko skończę wszystkie opakowania gdyż w czerwcu miałam jeszcze umówione wizyty ze specjalistami od uszu i chciałam sprawdzić czy coś wykryją kiedy nadal biorę tabletki. Nie wykryli nic. W lipcu się poddałam i rzuciłam tabletki. Już w pierwszym tygodniu zobaczyłam ogromną poprawę. Uszy teraz czyszczę ampułkami i aerozolami z apteki, nie patyczkami.

Jak wyglądały objawy u mnie? 
Kiedy leżałam lub głowę miałam poniżej pasa (np. podczas schylania) uszy się odtykały jednak kiedy wstawałam lub się prostowałam znowu automatycznie się zatykały. Podczas oddychania nosem swój głos słyszałam 100 razy głośniej a kiedy ktoś mówił w tym samym czasie co ja to nie było szans żeby go usłyszeć bo w głowie słyszałam tylko siebie. Prezentacja na uczelni? Koszmar. Rozmowa o prace? Koszmar. Praca z ludźmi? Koszmar.

Skąd pomysł, że to mogą być tabletki? 
Zaczęło mi to na tyle utrudniać życie, że zaczerpnęłam porady wujka google i natknęłam się na "Zespół ziejącej trąbki słuchowej" - objawy brzmiały identycznie jak moje (nie będę się rozpisywać co to, pewnie nawet wiecie jeśli ktoś już szperał na ten temat w internecie) na anglojęzycznej stronie przeczytałam, że rozwój tej choroby może być m.in. przyczyną utraty wagi, chorób reumatycznych i zbyt wysokiej dawki leków antykoncepcyjnych i jakieś jeszcze inne przypadki. Poszłam tym tropem i eureka! Mam nadzieję, że kiedy mój organizm oczyści się całkowicie z tabletek to problem zniknie. Teraz zdarza się ze ucho mi się zatka ale jeśli już to max 2 razy na dzień i pomaga schylenie się na chwilę i potem przechodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętam, jak mnie bolało ucho i wieczorem jechałam do apteki po krople starazolin. Myślę, że bez nich nie przespałabym ani pięciu minut w nocy. To naprawdę mało przyjemny ból, który nie pozwala ci się na niczym skupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oj zdecydowanie się podpisuję pod tym stwierdzeniem. Fonix uratował nasze wakacje nad morzem, kiedy naprawdę przewiało mi uszy i trzeba było szukać pomocy. Mogę śmiało polecić innym.

----------


## wykończony

Nie z tąreklama, tu są ludzie cierpiący a nie jakieś wna na e polecacie

----------


## zatkane ucho

> Ja zmagałem się z zatkanym kanałem słuchowym 8 m-cy. Niestety główny problem tkwi w niedouczonych lekarzach.
> Zlecają setki badań tymponografy cuda niewidy a poprawy brak, drogie kropelki wmawianie alergii wymyślanie różnych chorób byle nie okazać swojej niewiedzy. Po zawiedzeniu się na młodych "zdolnych" postanowiłem szukać lekarza starego który pomięta jeszcze medycynę z przed ery musisz kupić bo nic z tego.Znalazłem - lekarz ok 80 tki życzliwy i rzeczowy. Po zaglądnięciu do ucha powiedział mi wszystko to samo bez innych badań co poprzedni (błona wciągnięta bez refleksu, chyba blada(już nie pamiętam)Zalecił na recepcie Polcoltoron 4mg tabletki rozkruszyć w moździerzy przedzielić na pół i wciągać mocno do jednej i drugiej dziurki rano i po południu max do 16 . I tak przez 3 tygodnie (regularnie) po kuracji uczucie zatkania minęło ale były jeszcze delikatne trzaski przy połykaniu po 2 m-cach poszedłem na kontrolę - błona nie była już wciągnięta i pojawił się refleks. Powiedział jeszcze że jeżeli by po tym nie przeszło to stosuje się od wiosny szczepionkę z żywych wirusów.



Podaj nazwisko tego lekarza, pomóż

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyznam, że i ja nie czekałam na cuda, tylko stosowałam fonix. Do lekarza dostałam się prywatnie i wierzcie mi, że nie było to następnego dnia. Całe szczęście nie skończyło się na antybiotyku i rocznej diagnozie. Myślę, że w porę zahamowałam pierwsze objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyyy

> Przyznam, że i ja nie czekałam na cuda, tylko stosowałam fonix. Do lekarza dostałam się prywatnie i wierzcie mi, że nie było to następnego dnia. Całe szczęście nie skończyło się na antybiotyku i rocznej diagnozie. Myślę, że w porę zahamowałam pierwsze objawy.



Zjebie trąbka słuchowa to nie kanał słuchowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam mimo wszystko wykonać osobne badanie na słuch - być może to nie tylko kwestia zatkanych uszu ale ogólnych problemów. Mogę polecić Audiocentrum.com gdzie kompleksowo zrobią badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mózg sobie zrób badania naciągaczu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na mózg sobie zrób badania naciągaczu


Strasznie niski poziom osiągają pewne osobniki na tym forum ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie wszystko było przyczyną nadmiaru woskowiny. Pomogła wizyta u laryngologa. Oczywiście do najprzyjemniejszych nie należała ale nie było wyjścia. Teraz, nauczona doświadczeniem uszy czyszczę Fonixem a nie patyczkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie kupiłam ten sparay do ucha, doszłam do wniosku, że to może być najlepsze rozwiązanie. Podczas długiego weekendu trudno dostać się do lekarza. A nie mam zamiaru cierpieć w nocy  bólu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chodzę do pracy to słucham dużo muzy, a potem w pracy też praktycznie cały dzień. Mam słuchawki dokanałowe i ostatnio zaczęło boleć mnie prawe ucho. Lekarz powiedział, że to przez zalegającą woskowinę, którą blokuję słuchawkami i czyszczeniem patyczkami, bo dopycham tylko do środka. Stosuję taki środek lix i to mi pomaga.

----------


## Antykoncepcj

Pisałam wcześniej o wpływie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych na mnie w sytuacji zatykających się uszu. Efekt utrzymuje się nadal, zatykania nie ma, ale jest jeszcze jedna rzecz, która może mieć na to wpływ, może kogoś z Was będzie to dotyczyć. Mianowicie, przebadajcie się pod kątem ortodoncji. Wady zgryzu, położenie szczęki, żuchwy kondycja stawów skroniowo-żuchwowych może też powodować takie objawy - u mnie ma na to wpływ, ucho po stronie zjechanego stawu potrafi się zatykać kiedy mam bardziej męczące dni. Mogę polecić ortodontę dr Emila Kalinowskiego przyjmującego na Nowolipu w Warszawie, on się na tym zna. 

Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powodów moga byc setki a nic nke pomaga w moim przypadku

----------


## drozdzowka

po tym jak przez kilka dni używałam dousznych słuchawek i boli mnie ucho i czuję takie nieprzyjemne rozpieranie ucha  :Frown:  czy te krople lix voś mogą mi pomóc?

----------


## Antykoncepcjaaa

> Powodów moga byc setki a nic nke pomaga w moim przypadku


A ze stawami o których pisałam jest wszystko okej? Mam koleżanke z problemem zatykajacych się uszu. Jej stawy wyglądają gorzej niż moje a mamy po 25 lat. Jej też uszy zatykały się dopóki nie zaczęła chodzić do ortodonty i fizjoterapeuty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Antykoncepcjaaa;194335]A ze stawami o których pisałam jest wszystko okej? Mam koleżanke z problemem zatykajacych się uszu. Jej stawy wyglądają gorzej niż moje a mamy po 25 lat. Jej też uszy zatykały się dopóki nie zaczęła chodzić do ortodonty i fizjoterapeuty.[/QUOTE

Nie wiem nic, nie mam już sily, często mnie boli w tych okolicach ale zaczęło się od zapalenia ucha. Mam permamentnie przytkane od 5 lat

----------


## Antykoncepcjaaaa

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;194567]


> A ze stawami o których pisałam jest wszystko okej? Mam koleżanke z problemem zatykajacych się uszu. Jej stawy wyglądają gorzej niż moje a mamy po 25 lat. Jej też uszy zatykały się dopóki nie zaczęła chodzić do ortodonty i fizjoterapeuty.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nie wiem nic, nie mam już sily, często mnie boli w tych okolicach ale zaczęło się od zapalenia ucha. Mam permamentnie przytkane od 5 lat


Sprawdź. Wiem ze laryngolodzy rozkladaja rece w takich przypadkach ja bylam u kilku. U jednego nawet uslyszalam zebym nie wymyslala sobie chorob a google mnie nie wyleczy, no coz.. wyleczylo. Oni nie potrafia nakierowac gdzie i co mozna sprawdzic zeby sie wyleczyc skoro z uchem wszystko jest okej. Jesli ktos w intrnecie swoj problem pokonal i poleca pojsc do ortodony bo wie ze w 2 przypadkach kiedy nic nie pomagalo to akurat to bylo rozwiazaniem to wydaje mi sie ze jesli problem trwa juz 5 lat to nalezy sprawdzic czy to akurat nie to. Chyba ze nosilas kiedys aparat na zeby za mlodu to moze akurat nie jest to przyczyna. Jesli nie nosilas to sprawdz. Ja jak sie okazalo mam operacyjna wade zgryzu o ktorej nie mialam pojecia i od tego zepsute stawy bol glowy i zatykanie uszu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ból ucha  skutecznie usuwa Fonix. Kilka dni temu miałam kłopot z uszami i potrzebowałam szybkiej pomocy, żeby zdążyć wyzdrowieć przed wyjazdem. Poczytałam, poszukałam i doszłam do wniosku, że to będzie dobry wybór. Opłaciło się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ból ucha  skutecznie usuwa Fonix. Kilka dni temu miałam kłopot z uszami i potrzebowałam szybkiej pomocy, żeby zdążyć wyzdrowieć przed wyjazdem. Poczytałam, poszukałam i doszłam do wniosku, że to będzie dobry wybór. Opłaciło się.


Zgadzam się, pomogło  i na całe szczęście nie musiałam się martwić o poszukiwanie laryngologa. Bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, dla osób, które mają kłopoty z uszami. Nie wyobrażam sobie, w obecnej sytuacji, wizyty u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ból ucha  skutecznie usuwa Fonix. Kilka dni temu miałam kłopot z uszami i potrzebowałam szybkiej pomocy, żeby zdążyć wyzdrowieć przed wyjazdem. Poczytałam, poszukałam i doszłam do wniosku, że to będzie dobry wybór. Opłaciło się.


Zgadzam się, pomogło  i na całe szczęście nie musiałam się martwić o poszukiwanie laryngologa. Bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, dla osób, które mają kłopoty z uszami. Nie wyobrażam sobie, w obecnej sytuacji, wizyty u lekarza.

----------


## rysiek301

> po tym jak przez kilka dni używałam dousznych słuchawek i boli mnie ucho i czuję takie nieprzyjemne rozpieranie ucha  czy te krople lix voś mogą mi pomóc?


Niestety takie słuchawki nie są zbyt dobre dla uszu, a ludzie godzinami je używają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Patyczki do czyszczenia uszu to też nic dobrego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyznam szczerze, że i mi ten produkt całkiem nieźle się sprawdził. Patrząc na moje wcześniejsze doświadczenia i kłopoty z uszami, teraz nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwości. Kupiłam Fonix ze trzy miesiące temu, w sumie to dałam się namówić do zmian koleżance. Początkowo było mi dziwnie, ale szybko się przyzwyczaiłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też się długo przekonowałam, ale teraz minęło już tyle czasu a ja ani razu nie miałam szumów w uchu i nadmiaru woskowiny. To wielka ulga, kiedy nic ci nie przeszkadza, nie boli cię głowa i nie kręci ci się w głowie. Niby tylko woskowina, a potrafi bardzo uprzykrzyć życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany,

Komuś coś pomogło na te trąbki? :/

----------


## wermik

Przez pracę zdalną teraz dużo częściej noszę słuchawki, czasami to parę godzin dziennie i niestety przez to uszy produkują dużo więcej woskowiny, zacząlem dlatego stosować regularnie Vaxol. Ten preparat wspomaga samooczyszczanie uszu z woskowiy i działa też nawilżająco

----------


## Elvira34

świetny laryngolog przyjmuje w Centrum Medycznym Tysiąclecie. Polecam udać się tam na konsultację.

----------

